# font licensing...please help!



## erin33 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am really confused about the need to license fonts used on t-shirt designs. I generally use Flash to develop designs, and some of them have a number of different fonts in them. I have done alot of research and haven't been able to find a clear answer as to whether I have to license fonts used in designs for t-shirts that will be sold. Anyone help?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

To be sure, you must check the place where you obtained each font and see what their use permissions are. Every font is different. Some prohibit commercial use, others require permission from the owner, and others are free to use for whatever purpose you want.

If this isn't possible, then the safest/easiest thing for you to do is to replace those fonts with fonts you specifically obtain from free-use sites/sources.


----------

